# Codierung



## Marvelman (6. Dez 2008)

Da ich schon seit 3 Stunden den Bug suche und mir die Ideen ausgegangen sind.
Frag ich mal hier ob ich blind bin.
Also ich schreib für meine Studium grade eine art codiere der so Funktioniert


----------



## Marvelman (6. Dez 2008)

Ups getluecken sieht so aus


----------



## Marco13 (6. Dez 2008)

Geneuere Fehlermeldung und/oder lauffähiges Besipiel posten. Insbesondere, wenn das ein Fehler ist, den du NICHT durch Einfügen von sowas wie
System.out.println("Greife auf array XXX zu - index "+j+", length ist "+XXX.length);
(oder einen Debuggerlauf) selbst aufspüren kannst


----------



## Marvelman (6. Dez 2008)

Der Fehler ist das er bei einen Junit test durchfällt

Bei dem letzteren unteren Test fehlt er durch(zeile9):
 org.junit.ComparisonFailure: expected:<[eintreffendersendungverspaetetneuerterminfolgt]> but was:<[rrsteeufnveesperdenfeugrtaetiteolftregmdneingtnn]>

Da stimmt was überhaupt nicht die Daten scheinen im Array irgendwie verschüttet zu sein.
Das Problem scheint auch nur dann zu erscheinen wenn der Würfel größer ist als die Daten
Sprich eine ganze Zeile ist frei.


----------



## Murray (7. Dez 2008)

Solange wir nicht wissen, was readByLine macht, ist das - wie der Norddeutsche sagt - Spökenkiekerei


----------



## Marvelman (7. Dez 2008)

readbyline gibt den Inhalt zeilenweise wieder aus


----------



## Marvelman (7. Dez 2008)

Vergesst es ich hab selber gelöst


----------

